# Tethering a D800 - connection



## Marc Lucas (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi

The Tether tools orange cable connecting to the D800 is constantly coming loose from the camera. The actual connect is not that tight so is there an additional bracket or some kind of connector that I can fix to the camera so it doesn't come loose. I have contacted Tether Tools but they haven't replied.

There are various other things in the video world to connect USB & HDMIs to cameras so the cables don't come out but haven't seen any for this scenario

This is the connection


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 7, 2017)

Gaffer's tape works wonders.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Dec 8, 2017)

My boxes are all well up into the attic but didn't it come with a little plastic piece to clip over the cable?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Dec 8, 2017)

See bottom right... note I've never used it, indeed am not even sure I still have it, but it says it has one.  Does it not work?


PS.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 8, 2017)

The D810 comes with a similar USB cable clamp that attaches to the door and door housing. Because it is more robust than the one that shipped with the D800/E, I think this was an issue that was corrected in the D810. I've never used one for either my D800E or D810 as I don't often tether.


----------

